# Uh-Oh.. She Has Fleas



## ToTheAtom (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, it's official.. my little Gizmo has fleas.

We have had her for two years now and fleas have never been an issue. We apply Frontline Plus, I believe, every month. 

The past couple of months, I have started taking her to dog parks and recently to a dog beach so that she can run around and have some fun. It also happens that in that same span of time, we have been finding fleas and their eggs - particularly on her flank. I have been reading up on those little buggers and I am guessing they have spread throughout the house.

Talking to other dog owners, they are surprised that the Frontline isn't working. Frankly, I am too. Look, a few fleas aren't exactly the end of the world but it would sure be a great if there was a way to get rid of them.. though I doubt a solution is so simple.

Any thoughts or is this just something to live with? Thanks so much.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are many topical application treatments out there to choose from. I know sometimes, you just need to use a differenty brand. I don't know if the fleas build up a resistance, or what, but I see it often with a pet on Frontline, Advantage, etc. Simply switching brands can make the difference, for whatever reason. Maybe someone else can offer advice on why that is? Regardless, NO, you do not and should not just live with the fleas. Change products, bomb your home, treat your yard, and follow the typical flea treatment protocols with vacuuming, spraying, etc. to get rid of them.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Most topical flea treatments require the fleas to actually bite your pet first before they are killed. Since topical treatments have to spread to every individual pore on your pet to be 100% effective, they aren't always the fastest way to curb a flea issue. 

Always apply a flea treatment approx 1 week after bathing your dog, as the topical treatment spreads with your dogs natural body oils. When you bathe your dog, you completely strip the dog of its natural body oils. So give it time. 

Also fleas don't live on our pets, they just feed on them. So your home environment should also be treated. Females have to ingest your pets blood to stimulate her to lay eggs. These eggs *do not* stick to your pet, but fall to the floor, or where ever your pet may be at that time. The "egg" things you see on your pet is flea poop. Also known as flea dirt. Flea eggs can lie dormant in your home for up to one year, so you must treat your home with something that kills the eggs as well as the adults. 

As a general rule of thumb, what ever you see on your pet, is 1% of the population in your home.


----------

